
Ask HN: I think I need a new competitive outlet. Any recommendations? - 147
I&#x27;ve realized that I&#x27;m not feeling very challenged. At first I thought it was because I&#x27;m not working on any problem that&#x27;s super interesting at work but after talking to several friends I made the connection to me playing Dota 2. Whenever I&#x27;ve stop playing Dota, I end up feeling incredibly bored, no matter what other leisure activity I fill that time with.<p>While I&#x27;m decently high rank in Dota I can&#x27;t help but feel that playing the game is a waste of my time, so I&#x27;d rather not have to resort to it as my competitive outlet.<p>The thing I enjoy most about playing Dota is getting better at the game. Basically I liked the fact that I could see my rating number go up over time. I&#x27;m not sure what kind of hobby or activity I&#x27;m looking for. I think I want something that&#x27;s tech career related that I can put my time into.<p>Has anybody else been through something similar?
======
corporate_shi11
Given that interview skills have an extremely high correlation with the
quality of job you are able to get, and that tech companies like competitive
Leetcode style interviews, you should try competitive programming on Leetcode
and elsewhere.

